# King fishing



## fmporcase (Jun 25, 2016)

Has anyone been king fishing around Ossabaw or St. Catherine's Sound area. Are the kings like Florida and hang out near the beach in the summer? Advice on water depth and clarity? Any particular public reefs? Has bait been plentiful off the beach? Any help would be great!


----------



## Dominion (Jun 25, 2016)

Generally in that area, it is rare to find kings close to the beach. Most guys go 20-50 miles off.


----------



## fmporcase (Jun 25, 2016)

appreciate the update! .. Is there still a decent live about troll for cudas, cobia, Bonita within 10 miles at KTK or CAT?


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jun 26, 2016)

Cobia is shut down. Kings are here with Spanis . Cuda are as many as you wanna reel in.


----------



## fmporcase (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks! Found bait pretty easy on Sunday but it was too choppy to be comfortable on my Bay Boat. Any Tarpon sightings? Also, does anyone fish the shrimp boats while they are tossing by catch?


----------



## mudcrikitt (Jun 27, 2016)

Tarpon are here.


----------



## fmporcase (Jun 28, 2016)

Awesome! Y'all looking off the beach and in the sound? Anchor up and try and get them to eat on a fresh chum slick? Or y'all jumping bait pod to bait pod?


----------



## dawgwatch (Jun 28, 2016)

not to hijack the thread but what about F reef? Are they caught there any?


----------



## Salt H2O Scout (Jul 1, 2016)

*Tarpon*



mudcrikitt said:


> Tarpon are here.



Where did you see Tarpon.  I looked hard in the sounds on either side of Ossabaw 27th-29th June.  Didn't see the first Silver King.

Plenty of Pogies but no Tarpon.


----------



## mudcrikitt (Jul 6, 2016)

I Saw them in front of wassaw


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jul 8, 2016)

fmporcase said:


> Thanks! Found bait pretty easy on Sunday but it was too choppy to be comfortable on my Bay Boat. Any Tarpon sightings? Also, does anyone fish the shrimp boats while they are tossing by catch?



Drift behind shrimp boats is good for shark.   Someone had a video a few years back on this site or on youtube
Also deep holes by the sounds for smaller sharks.


The close in reefs like Cat and KTK will hold Spanish and blues sometime for topwater bite,  shark too.


----------

